# Anrufbeantworter?



## nordi (14. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

hab ne Frage an euch: Ist es möglich mit DSL (Wireless) auf seinem PC einen Anrufbeantworter zu installieren? Hatte nämlich früher ISDN und da ging das!?

Und wenn es gehen sollte, welche Programme sind dafür geeignet?

danke aus köln

marius


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (14. Februar 2004)

Das geht nicht, da im Splitter die "Daten von der Sprache" getrennt werden. Einzige Möglichkeit ist eine ISDN-Karte (bzw. Modem) im PC.


Dunsti


----------



## nordi (15. Februar 2004)

Und was kommt da für ein Kabel rein? DSL Kabel?


----------

